# whereis amule



## grimx (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm tring to install amule.

i tried: pkg_add -rv amule

```
scheme:   [ftp]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/amule.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 220 Welcome to freebsd.isc.org.
>>> USER anonymous
<<< 331 Please specify the password.
>>> PASS grimx@.domain.actdsltmp
<<< 230 Login successful.
>>> PWD
<<< 257 "/"
>>> CWD pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.
>>> MODE S
<<< 200 Mode set to S.
>>> TYPE I
<<< 200 Switching to Binary mode.
binding data socket
>>> PORT 192,168,0,3,214,14
<<< 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
initiating transfer
>>> RETR amule.tbz
<<< 550 Failed to open file.
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/amule.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/amule.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```

i also tried, from /usr/ports as root:

```
# whereis amule
amule:
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

net-p2p/amule2


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 6, 2010)

Teach a man to fish:


```
cd /usr/ports
make search name=amule
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

Or install ports-mgmt/psearch.


----------

